# DVC Timeshare Question? What is the basics of the program



## lprstn (Feb 5, 2008)

I will be going to the Disney Resort this March, and have been thinking of adding DVC to my Timeshare portfolio (I plan to purchase resale if possible).  Can someone tell me the pros / cons of purchasing it resale?  Also tell me what I get to use my points for, what charges that are hidden, and what and how maintenance fees are paid.  I need to have this to convince my DH to purchase another timeshare.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 5, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I will be going to the Disney Resort this March, and have been thinking of adding DVC to my Timeshare portfolio (I plan to purchase resale if possible).  Can someone tell me the pros / cons of purchasing it resale?  Also tell me what I get to use my points for, what charges that are hidden, and what and how maintenance fees are paid.  I need to have this to convince my DH to purchase another timeshare.



Well for starters, it depends on what resort do you want to own and stay. Disney is currently selling Saratoga and Animal Kingdom Villas. The other resorts you will have to buy resale. Disney does not treat resales different from developer sales. Resale, higher closing costs, have to pass ROFR, might take up to 3 months to get into the system. You also need to make sure you are not buying a stripped out contract. 

If you buy from Disney you are in the system in days. You get extra points with your purchase, plus last years points (with a referral from a DVC member, me!).


----------



## jjlovecub (Feb 5, 2008)

I too have been thinking about DVC. It is a point system correct? What is the cost to get in - ballpark?


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed some of your other questions.

Maintenance fees are paid at the begining of the year or paid monthly. Your total MF is based on a per point basis. (example SSR is 4.21 per point)

There are no hidden costs.  I would suggest taking the tour while you are at WDW. The tour is very relaxed, no pressure. 

One great aspect of DVC ownership is its flexibility.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 5, 2008)

jjlovecub said:


> I too have been thinking about DVC. It is a point system correct? What is the cost to get in - ballpark?



Yes it is. The current promotion ends Feb 18


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 5, 2008)

Current SSR/VAK Incentives:

This has been in effect since October.
New customers who are referred by an existing DVC member, at time of purchase, will receive a one-time grant of 160 Developer's Points with an initial purchase of 225 points or more at the discount rate. 

The Developer's Points are virtually identical to standard DVC points with just a few minor differences. Reservations can only be made 7 months from the check-out date using Developer's Points. The points must be used within 12 months of their issuance and they cannot be banked. 

*The end date of the current promotion is February 18th.

To summarize: 

New Member WITHOUT Referral 

160 pt minimum purchase
$96 per point net ($104 - $8 incentive) at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
$94 per point net ($104 - $10 incentive) at Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa 

New Member WITH Referral 

225 pt minimum purchase (to obtain Developer's Points)
$96 per point net ($104 - $8 incentive) at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
$94 per point net ($104 - $10 incentive) at Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
One-time bonus of 160 Developer's Points 

You do not need to have a member referral currently on-file in order to qualify for this offer but it always is suggested to have one on file for future purchases to guarantee incentive prices. 

The name of a referring member must simply be provided at the time of purchase for this incentive and your guide WON'T tell you about this promotion...YOU MUST tell him/her you want it. 

Hope this helps..

PM me or e-mail tomrobin66@yahoo.com if I can help with any other questions..*


----------



## Denise L (Feb 5, 2008)

Disney Vacation Club (DVC) is really a great system  .  We bought resale points at Beach Club Villas (BCV), but we could have probably bought direct from Disney for about the same price, considering that Disney will often include last year's points (depending on your use year month).

The advantages of buying resale are that 1) you might get a slightly lower price 2) you might get banked points 3) you can buy into a "sold out" resort that  Disney might not have available.  The main disadvantage is that it might take up to 3 months to get into the reservation system.

The advantages of buying direct are that 1) you usually get bonus points, like developer points or last year's points, or both 2) you are in the system instantly, 3) you can get 0% interest on the Disney VISA for 6 months for some amount of your purchase.  The prices aren't that much higher than resale if you factor in bonus points, etc., and the ease of buying.

I like the DVC reservation system. The cast members (agents) are usually very friendly and willing to help. Reservations are simple to make and easy to cancel. There isn't a fee to book or a fee to cancel. If you cancel close to your arrival date, then the points are restricted, but all in all, I think it is a great system.

You pay MFs per point. We paid about $800 this year for 170 BCV points, which to me is great compared to renting those same points from another owner for at least $10/pt, or at least $1700.

Good luck with your decision!  If you plan to visit Disney every other year, it seems to be a good value for those of us who love Disney  .


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 5, 2008)

Check out the DVC program at http://www.mouseowners.com/content/


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 5, 2008)

We bought points at Boardwalk Villas last year directly from Disney. My advice is to look at all of the different resorts and buy at the one you like best. They all have a different "personality." While you can use your points wherever, it is much easier to get a reservation at your home resort if you book well in advance. 

While the incentives were nice at SSR and AKL, we didn't think those were the resorts we'd want to go back to again and again, so we chose to buy at BWV. We did not get the $8 or $10 discount, but BWV points cost a little less than the undiscounted AKL or SSR. We did get the previous year's points. Biggest difference is that the RTU contract will expire earlier than AKL & SSR (but we don't really care).

Also, if you buy more than the minimum 160 points from Disney, have them split it up into 2 contracts (one for 160 points and the other for the remainder). Your closing costs will be lower, and if you ever need to sell, those small contracts go for a premium on the resale market.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 5, 2008)

The advice you'll hear most often on TUG is "BUY RESALE"  That advice is often not heard about Disney TS. Mostly because the resale prices are so much closer to the developer prices than most any other TS system. 

But Denise outline the advantages of buying from both here:


			
				DeniseL said:
			
		

> The advantages of buying resale are that 1) you might get a slightly lower price 2) you might get banked points 3) you can buy into a "sold out" resort that Disney might not have available. The main disadvantage is that it might take up to 3 months to get into the reservation system.
> 
> The advantages of buying direct are that 1) you usually get bonus points, like developer points or last year's points, or both 2) you are in the system instantly, 3) you can get 0% interest on the Disney VISA for 6 months for some amount of your purchase. The prices aren't that much higher than resale if you factor in bonus points, etc., and the ease of buying.


----------



## charford (Feb 5, 2008)

Study the info on mouseowners.com. Note that the maintenance fees are per point. They differ depending on the resort. The cost per point depends on the resort as well. I bought at Saratoga Springs for about $83/point. Saratoga Springs has mfs of $4.21/point. A resort like Vero Beach might resell for $75/point but has mfs of over $5/point if memory serves. 

Your home resort is the resort where you can reserve 11 months in advance. All other resorts, you can reserve 7 months in advance. 

The number of points for different size units varies depending on the resort, so a 2 bedroom at SSR might need a different number of points than one at AKL. The number of points/night is also affected by the day of the week, with Friday and Saturday nights requiring many more points than Sunday thru Thursday. Other factors in number of points required is  the view and the season. 

SSR is the easiest resort to book. Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Villas, Boardwalk Villas and Villas at Wildnerness Lodge are the most difficult. If you have a particular favorite resort, you should buy points there so that you can book there at the 11 month window. If you don't really care about which resort, then SSR is the best deal. It has the lowest mfs and the lowest purchase price of the Orlando resorts. 

Disney points are right to use. Points for most of the resorts expire in 2042, although Disney is starting to extend them to 2057. SSR points expire in 2054. AKL points expire in 2057. 

Disney will be offering points at its new property on Oahu in the next couple of years. I'm planning on buying more points then and possibly reselling the ones I currently have. 

Disney points are relatively easy to rent at $10-$11/point.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 5, 2008)

Which resort has the lowest MF and what is the lowest point package I can buy for every other year, 2bedroom.  

Also, did you all say you don't have to pay any additional $$ to book/cancel a reservation? ***

Lastly, do I have to pay extra to trade through II (one of the main reasons for my purchase since I currently only belong to RCI)

What's the cheapest point package I can purchase?

How are trades with II made and how much do they cost?


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 5, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Which resort has the lowest MF and what is the lowest point package I can buy for every other year, 2bedroom.
> 
> Also, did you all say you don't have to pay any additional $$ to book/cancel a reservation? ***
> 
> ...



Lowest maintenance fees is $4.21 at Saratoga Springs.

No additional fees to book or cancel reservations at DVC resorts. 

The EOY 2 bedroom purchase depends on what season you want to travel. The cheapest week 2 bedroom stay is 196 points at Animal Kingdom staying in a value room. So you would need a 100 point contract.

Yes there is a $95 fee for II trades. 

The cheapest point package to purchase from Disney is 160 points. Once you are a member you can buy points 25 at a time, if paying cash, 50 if financing.

Here are the current dues cost per point.

Year OKW BWV VB VB(sub) HH VWL BCV SSR AKV

2008 4.56 5.04 6.04 4.71 5.16 4.87 4.80 4.21 4.71


----------



## Denise L (Feb 5, 2008)

If you give us an example of what week you might want to travel to a DVC resort, we can look up how many points you would need for a two-bedroom villa.  There is a DVC point calculator on www.disboards.com, and it is probably also available on other sites as well.  

To give you an example, we like to go to BCV during Thanksgiving, Saturday to Friday (6 nights). This uses up 237 pts for 6 nights in a 2 bedroom.  SSR and OKW are slightly less. 

We have 170 pts a year, so if we bank pts from one year, we can have 340 to use, which gives us 103 leftover (in theory), EOY. We can bank those, use them at the Grand Californian in Anaheim, rent them out, etc.  Right now I am already borrowing from 2009 for this year's stay.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 7, 2008)

I always go for Thanksgiving, and I love that time of year so much that I will probably do it for the next 15 years as my youngest is only 4yrs.  We would need a 2bd for everytime because we have 4 kids and boy/girl mix.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 7, 2008)

One week at Thanksgiving in a two bedroom at SSR/AKV will be 282/252 points. If you are only staying Wednedsay thru Sunday it will be 224/202 points.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 9, 2008)

Read DISboards too.  Lots of great info there.

We just bought AKV from the developer.  We did 160 points (the minimum) and got 100 free bonus points.  Then we added a second smaller contract (65 points) and got an additional 60 points free for that (basically 225 points total and 160 free developer points).

Two important thinks:  find someone to refer you so you can get the $8 off per point AND the free developer points.  I am happy to do so if you want to PM or email me. 

If you are at all interested in buying the new CA resort at Disneyland, buy from a guide who is BASED at Disneyland.  Then you are guaranteed to have the option to purchase the 1 of 50 units that will be sold this fall at GCV at Disneyland.  Wihtout a doubt that will be a sold out resort so this is a great chance to get in but you have to buy direct from Disney and you have to buy either AKV or SSR and your guide has to be located at Disneyland.

PM me if you want more info or a referral.  Then you can take advantage of the $8 off price at AKV AND the free developer points.

Katherine


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 9, 2008)

SDKath said:


> you have to buy either AKV or SSR and your guide has to be located at Disneyland.



Are they restricting sales to owners of AKV and SSR???? I have never heard this before.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 9, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Are they restricting sales to owners of AKV and SSR???? I have never heard this before.



I think this is true for the California sales force. I think that they can only do direct sales for the resorts that are registered in California, which is why the California sales force is limited to the two new resorts for sales. I am not 100% sure of this, but I think that is what I read. I think the Chicago sales center has similar rules for new sales.


----------



## icydog (Feb 9, 2008)

If you want a referral I will be glad to do it. I get a reward for doing so but since I live in NJ the reward is only $50.

I have owned DVC since they first opened. I have a lot of points. I should have bought the one resale DVC I purchased directly from Disney because it is a whole 'nuther contract, Use Year and maintenance fee. I find this difficult to manage so I am going to get rid of it. 

Also in the last two years there are so many new members it is getting very difficult to get into the resorts at 7 months and sometimes at 11 months. 7 months from checkout date is the timeframe for the resorts that you don't own. 11 months from your check out date is for the resort you do own. So if you want to stay at the Animal Kingdom Villas you will need to buy there because you won't be able to get in there at 7 months. This is especially true for the AKV since they are brand new and the BCV which is the most difficult resort to reserve in. 

If you buy a good Marriott week, not an Orlando week, you should be able to trade into DVC if you are not expecting a prime time two bdrm in exchange for your one bdrm platinum Marriott. Marriotts are cheaper on the resale market than Disney, offer more flexibility, and have cheaper maintenance fees. 

*But if you want to go to Disney World and you love DVC, just as I do, you should own there (but buy where you want to go!!)*


----------



## lprstn (Feb 9, 2008)

THANKS! I am now ready to plead my case to my miserly husband.  We are considering purchasing DVC or Marriott in order to get into the II system.  However, now I think I have a lot more homework to do!


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 9, 2008)

lprstn said:


> THANKS! I am now ready to plead my case to my miserly husband.  We are considering purchasing DVC or Marriott in order to get into the II system.  However, now I think I have a lot more homework to do!



Tell him about the Food and Wine festival! 

Eating and drinking at over 30 different countries! Attend a beer seminar by Samual Adams! 

Marriott's are good too! What about Starwood, we have some great resorts too!


----------



## SDKath (Feb 10, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Are they restricting sales to owners of AKV and SSR???? I have never heard this before.



NO!  But if you buy AKV from the Disneyland sales force (regardless of where you live), you will have in your contract that you have 60 days first dibs to buy into Grand CA when it is sold "Founding Member status".  It's a right of first refusal essentially.

There will be 6500 contracts sold.  I am told that those will be offered to the Founding Members first.  Then, when the 60 days are up, whatever remains of the 6500 will be open to all DVC members (100,000 or so people).  Not great odds.

Then, if for some reason the 100,000 members actually pass off some of the 6500 contracts, they will be sold to the general public, ie people walking off the street who want to buy into it but don't own any DVCs.  This will never happen.  It'll sell out well before then. 

So more than likely, the Founding Members (those who bought AKV) will buy up most of the contracts.  I thought this was all nonsense/salespitch until I actually verified that it is in my sales contract that I will have first dibs on purchasing GCV.  And it is there.  I've got it in writing.   

I don't know if this applies to SSR.  I just heard AKV.

By the way, you can buy from the Disneyland sales force via their 800 number.  You don't actually have to be at Disneyland to buy.  I think anyone who is thinking of buying AKV from the developer might as well buy from the Disneyland team.  Why not?  Then you'll have the Founding Member status and can always say no to GCV when it goes on sale.  I can definitely recommend our Disneland sales guide because she is great (she pulled of a very hard to get New Year reservation for us with our bonus points!).

Katherine


----------



## Denise L (Feb 10, 2008)

SDKath said:


> By the way, you can buy from the Disneyland sales force via their 800 number.  You don't actually have to be at Disneyland to buy.  I think anyone who is thinking of buying AKV from the developer might as well buy from the Disneyland team.  Why not?  Then you'll have the Founding Member status and can always say no to GCV.  I can definitely recommend our Disneland sales guide because she is great (she pulled of a very hard to get New Year reservation for us with our bonus points!).



If we already own DVC, can we buy an add-on from the Disneyland sales force or do we have to buy the full 160 pts?


----------



## SDKath (Feb 10, 2008)

Denise L said:


> If we already own DVC, can we buy an add-on from the Disneyland sales force or do we have to buy the full 160 pts?



I believe you can do the add on and then get priority too.  PM me and I can give you my Disneyland guide's name and number.  You can ask her.  She's great!


----------



## icydog (Feb 10, 2008)

SDKath said:


> NO! But if you buy AKV from the Disneyland sales force (regardless of where you live), you will have in your contract that you have 60 days first dibs to buy into Grand CA when it is sold "Founding Member status". It's a right of first refusal essentially.
> 
> There will be 6500 contracts sold. I am told that those will be offered to the Founding Members first. Then, when the 60 days are up, whatever remains of the 6500 will be open to all DVC members (100,000 or so people). Not great odds.
> 
> ...


 
I wish I had a sales guide like that. My guide is NOT proactive and I always have to chase him to do anything. He has been with DVC since it opened and I believe he has gotten complacent and a little lazy. I wanted an AKV one bdrm for Nov 30-Dec 5th. We were sold out 11 months from checkout. I was furious and when I called him protesting that I just bought 250K AKV points on the Member Cruise, and they turned out to be useless to get a villa, all he could do was commiserate. We made reservations at the BCV, which ironically was not sold out. *Never did he offer to intervene like your guide did*. I did ask that a BCV contract be substituted for the useless, for now, AKVs contract. I never heard back from him so on Monday I am going to call Jim Lewis's office. My husband is 77 years old. We never figured having to wait two to three yrs to use our points. This is the first time this has happened to me, to be sold out at my home resort at 11 months. I owned BWV and it never happened (I sold that contract). I own at BCV, VB, OKW and now AKV. He couldn't prove it by me, that this happens all the time, since it has never happened to me before. Yes, I do know that week is extremely popular with members, the last week in Nov and the first week in Dec are the most popular weeks at DVC because of the low points and the Christmas festivities.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 10, 2008)

Marlyn

Was that for Club level or just a regular AKV room? Wow, reading about the apathy of your guide really makes me appreciate my guide. She calls us every time we are in WDW to check-in on us. She has given us her cell and home number to call anytime if we need help with anything. She even sends us little things , like pins for the kids just because.

Did you waitlist for the reservation? With the way DVC has been releasing new inventory for AKV, I'm sure it would have been filled (except for club level). 

Tom


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 10, 2008)

SDKath said:


> NO!  But if you buy AKV from the Disneyland sales force (regardless of where you live), you will have in your contract that you have 60 days first dibs to buy into Grand CA when it is sold "Founding Member status".  It's a right of first refusal essentially.
> 
> There will be 6500 contracts sold.  I am told that those will be offered to the Founding Members first.  Then, when the 60 days are up, whatever remains of the 6500 will be open to all DVC members (100,000 or so people).  Not great odds.
> 
> ...



Kath, Very interesting information! Hmmm. Now you've got me thinking... Do I need an add-on


----------



## SDKath (Feb 10, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Kath, Very interesting information! Hmmm. Now you've got me thinking... Do I need an add-on



Happy to addict someone else.  Addonitis is wonderfully contagious.

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Feb 10, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Marlyn
> 
> Was that for Club level or just a regular AKV room? Wow, reading about the apathy of your guide really makes me appreciate my guide. She calls us every time we are in WDW to check-in on us. She has given us her cell and home number to call anytime if we need help with anything. She even sends us little things , like pins for the kids just because.
> 
> ...


 
All we wanted was a plain old savannah view one bdrm. I don't like my guide. We have been with him for 16 years now. We cant get rid of him. He yes's me to death and does nothing. 

When DVC first opened, and OKW was the whole nine yards, we bought a lot of DVC pts from him. We have to be his largest, or near largest, customer. Anyway when we were all younger we met him for coffee in Olivia's. Are you ready for this, " he asked us for our $2 to pay for our share". When we go on tours with friends he won't give us fast passes since we're members. Duh, I just brought you two leads, can you pls give us passes. he says "Sorry, but they are only for those taking the tours" we say, "But xxx we took the tour with them" His replay" pls have an ice-cream on me". I called his manager on that one. Still no calls no nothing. I will make a call to Jim Lewis tomorrow and I will let him know how your guide treats you. I think the fact that we bought 1200+ pts from him ought to make him take care of us. Instead he talks down to us and hopes we'll go away.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 10, 2008)

I have to admit, that at first our guide didn't impress me. Maybe our first contract was just another contract. But since then we have added on four times and have had several referrals for her. She knows we will and are going to add-on again. But she does make us feel appreciated. Actions speak louder then words, and her actions speak well for her.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 10, 2008)

icydog said:


> All we wanted was a plain old savannah view one bdrm. I don't like my guide. We have been with him for 16 years now. We cant get rid of him. He yes's me to death and does nothing.
> 
> When DVC first opened, and OKW was the whole nine yards, we bought a lot of DVC pts from him. We have to be his largest, or near largest, customer. Anyway when we were all younger we met him for coffee in Olivia's. Are you ready for this, " he asked us for our $2 to pay for our share". When we go on tours with friends he won't give us fast passes since we're members. Duh, I just brought you two leads, can you pls give us passes. he says "Sorry, but they are only for those taking the tours" we say, "But xxx we took the tour with them" His replay" pls have an ice-cream on me". I called his manager on that one. Still no calls no nothing. I will make a call to Jim Lewis tomorrow and I will let him know how your guide treats you. I think the fact that we bought 1200+ pts from him ought to make him take care of us. Instead he talks down to us and hopes we'll go away.




Can't you just get another guide?  I would think you could just phone up Disney and explain that you'd be more comfortable with someone else.  It seems like they are SOOOO important in the process of your TS experience, you want to be sure you have someone who you trust.  

K


----------



## icydog (Feb 11, 2008)

I have complained about him before but nothing happens. He calls me up and gives me a song and dance about how he was sick, out of town or something else. It has been going on for years. But most recently I asked him to find out about swapping my AKV for a BCV contract and he didn't run with the ball. Now I have a good reason to dump him (not that I haven't had good reason before this). I love DVC, I really do, but right now I am sick to death of feeling like a second class citizen. Maybe DVC ( my guide in particular) looks at all my points, looks at our age, or looks at our sales potential, and writes us off. He knows were strong buyers but he pays no attention to us. What a silly way to run a salesbag. I was in Marketing for all of my career and this guy has no idea about hand holding or prospeting from his sales bag. What a dummy. 
What's your guide's name. She sounds like more my speed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2008)

We had Mario and thought he was great, but when they had that big sale at the end of 2006, I wish he would have called us because we would have purchased then, but we didn't find out about it until it was too late to do something about it.  He knew we were very interested, so I don't get the lack of marketing.  A simple email would have sufficed.........

I would bet if Marriott had a sale like Disney occasionally has that we would get telephone calls like crazy from our two salespeople.


----------



## durrod (Feb 11, 2008)

CINDY:

If you would like to be part of DVC ( and I know you would) buy RESALE. 
Right now there are a ton of resales available at the timeshare store at the lowest prices I have seen in the last few years (maybe is the economy).
That way you can pick a small contract to start, at the resort of your choice.
You can pick a Saratoga contract for as low as 79/80 per point, much lower than Disney "sales". This is your chance. If you get ROFRed always can try again. Low 80's per point seem to been pass by disney. GO ahead. Disney system is great, easy and flexible. No complications like those Fairfield points and their endless nickle and dime.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 11, 2008)

durrod said:


> If you would like to be part of DVC ( and I know you would) buy RESALE.
> Right now there are a ton of resales available at the timeshare store at the lowest prices I have seen in the last few years (maybe is the economy).
> That way you can pick a small contract to start, at the resort of your choice.
> You can pick a Saratoga contract for as low as 79/80 per point, much lower than Disney "sales". This is your chance. If you get ROFRed always can try again. Low 80's per point seem to been pass by disney. GO ahead. Disney system is great, easy and flexible. No complications like those Fairfield points and their endless nickle and dime.



You really have to crunch the numbers to make it work. Add in closing costs per point, stripped out contracts, all those bonus points (which has a value of $10 per point).


----------



## jjlovecub (Feb 11, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We had Mario and thought he was great, but when they had that big sale at the end of 2006, I wish he would have called us because we would have purchased then, but we didn't find out about it until it was too late to do something about it.  He knew we were very interested, so I don't get the lack of marketing.  A simple email would have sufficed.........
> 
> I would bet if Marriott had a sale like Disney occasionally has that we would get telephone calls like crazy from our two salespeople.



How do you know when Disney has a sale?


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 11, 2008)

Just go to the Disney website and go to the vacation club page.

Or post here or the disboards to find out what the current incentives are currently.

I posted the current promotion on the first page of this thread.


----------

